# Rockford MV100 info needed



## Beamer (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone have info on the MV100?
Anything would be of use.
Thank you.
Beamer


----------



## Beamer (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Dave,
No specific needs, we're still tearing it apart to clean/inspect it.  We found belts for it at Bearing Engineering.  
I was just hoping to find info to guide us on maint and operation.  An exploded view always helps.
For example, we've found 3 oil chambers in the head (so far) and asking around about oil type we should use in there gets as many answers as people we ask.
We haven't fired it up yet.  Ed's got the head taken apart.  
Operating instructions never hurt - like when changing/engaging something, should the motor be running or stopped - I can see us ninnies busting something!
Dave


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 20, 2012)

Beamer, I have a Rockford lathe, so your post caught my eye. I did find this, it's some of the patent drawings that may be helpful.
Bob


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 20, 2012)

Apparently Bourn & Koch now owns the engineering and spare part business for Rockford.

http://www.bourn-koch.com/pages/content/index.html

Look them up and see if they can help you with any problems you may run into.

Andrew


----------



## Beamer (May 14, 2012)

intrepid said:


> Beamer,
> New guy here and I saw you have a MV-100.
> Did you locate any information on the MV-100?  Drawings or manuals?  I have located a MV-100 and plan to buy it if all looks well.  Just a little concerned about breaking it down for transport because of the belts and shafts.  Would it be hard to remove the head and ram?  I may assume wrongly that the table removes the same as other mills?  Although the seller can load it intact, It would be much easier for me to off load it in pieces?
> thanks,
> danny



Hi Danny,
We never found any literature for this mill.   We took the gear box apart, cleaned it up.  Looked at the variable quill feed and didn't touch it.  Looks like a clock works in there.   Didn't remove the head or ram, just cleaned the ways by moving to & frow.  Next on our list is remove the table and see what is needed to tighten the crossfeed screws - we have .050" lash in the left/right feed screw.

We are getting oil out of the quill - don't know if we put too much oil in it or it needs resealing - We just stand back when we first start the mill to avoid the spray.  We aren't sure how to remove the quill from the head.  
Sorry I couldn't help more.
Dave


----------



## Beamer (May 14, 2012)

intrepid said:


> Dave,
> I'm curious about the belts and shafts.  Have you had it apart enough to describe how the power is sent from the base motor to the head?
> I'm just wondering for example does a shaft run vertical through the column to reach the ram or a belt?  Maybe then a shaft or belt to the head?
> thanks,
> danny



2 Belts mounted vertical.  You have the motor to mid pulley & shaft (variable for speed control), then from mid shaft up to a horizontal shaft in the head.
A variable pulley in the middle of the tower is controlled by a hand wheel on the right side of the tower.  So you have a shaft mounted horizontal in the head/ram, belt dropping vertical.
I haven't done it, but you could remove the upper belt and remove the head/ram.  
Dave


----------



## Beamer (May 15, 2012)

intrepid said:


> Thanks for the insight Dave.  That gives me a little more understanding of the mechanics of the mill.  I'm still unsure about
> unloading.  The seller as I said will load it for me and I was hoping to use a cherry picker engine hoist to off load it from the low trailer.
> However, I have since learned the weight to be about 1800 pounds.  That is why I was considering a parcel dismantle.  I would prefer
> to offload it intact but would most likely require a local tow-truck to get it safely on the ground.  I guess I will just wait until I get it home
> ...



We had no problem picking this mill up with a normal size forklift, moved it around in the shop with a pallet jack.  I have no way to weigh it, but it didn't feel like 1800 lbs, but then, I didn't drop it on my foot either.


----------



## goldpro (Jan 5, 2013)

I realize this is an old thread but in case anyone is interested there is info
about this mill at the Logan lathe yahoo group here

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/

go to the Files section and scroll down to Logan mill.
there are a few pages of scanty info probably nothing you don't already know.

I guess the best part is someone else on that forum may know more.

Those look like a really neat machine with the motor in the column and
lots of shafts and gears up to the quill.

good luck.
Tom


----------

